# 10 Gallon: Background plant & Advice



## Coco4Pr3z (May 28, 2009)

A quick snap of my small tank in the kitchen. I'm looking for a new stem/bunch plant to load the back right corner of the tank and cover the CO2 ladder. There was hygrophila difformis, but it ended quite messy and seemed to only attract algae. I've used hornwort before but it didn't really fit the look of the tank. Anyways, its 4 wpg with a Hagen natural plant CO2 system on it. And liquid ferts 3 times a week. Thanks.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

u could try some rotala plants. they grow fast and love love love light.


----------



## Costanza (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a similar size tank—ADA nano—and one of my favorite plants is Hemianthus micranthemoide. It not only covers the back, but also needs regular pruning which allows you to sculpt and manipulate its appearance. Once you're familiar with how to control its growth via pruning, you can experiment different foreground plants to accompany it.

Also, you may be getting algae simply because you are fertilizing. If your tank set-up is relatively new, and the substrate is "Aquarium substrate" (not plain gravel/sand), than you really don't need to add fertilizers (at the beginning of the tank's life, that is). Depending on what kind of green algae it is, another common cause is overfeeding your fish. So: cut light-time down to about 7-9 hrs, a lot less feeding, and try not fertilizing the plants at all. See if you notice a difference— Good Luck!


----------



## Coco4Pr3z (May 28, 2009)

It has Eco-complete substrate and the algae on the hygro was hair algae. I've got 3 oto's in there that do a good job on the micro sword up front but it usually has a bit more of a fuzz algae on them. Both algae are dark green. I was considering Myriophyllum pinnatum as the new plant but the tank has a bit of a current back there and am worried about it breaking up as the hornwort did. I haven't looked much into rotola because I can't find it locally. I would like to keep it a green plant to help make the Melon sword stand out once the micro sword has grown in under it.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

u cant find rotala locally?!?!?! wow post in the for sale area looking for rotala locally. believe me u will get someone to give u some


----------



## Coco4Pr3z (May 28, 2009)

I looked into Hemianthus micranthemoide, never thought about as a background plant. It is a very nice plant and I think will do well in my tank. Thanks for the rec. I'd also like to put that sword in another tank as I did not realize it'd be so green so quickly. I do like the shape of the plant however. I'd like to put in a plant that'll stay red in its place. I have red wendtii at a local petshop. I'll also check out finding some rotola from someone through this site. Thanks 4 the advice.


----------



## Coco4Pr3z (May 28, 2009)

Agh. I need 25 post to form a thread in there. The search begins.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i have rotalas. how much do u want? u can start with a few and they will bush out and grow quick.


----------



## Coco4Pr3z (May 28, 2009)

Nothing crazy. Just enough to get started in that corner. Maybe 8 - 10 stems. 1 of the girls at the petco near me has 3 planted tanks. Never thought to ask what she's growing, only what she used for her small tank set-up. Some out sourcing is needed. Never thought about swapping plants with people with planted tanks really but trading sounds cheaper then buying.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

well i have rotala corolata growing like weeds and i have clippings im willing to send you if u send me 6 bucks for shipping. im giving you the plants as a RAOK. pm if interested


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

Limnophila sessiliflora.

There is not a better easy stem plant. Besides something from the Egeria genus. Seriously. Limnophila sessiliflora is amazing. Its pretty, it looks nice always, and it opens and closes every day. H.M. allegedly isn't the easiest plant around though. But if you feel you can tackle such a plant, by all means! Get some HM. It is lovely and useful in aquascaping. Just look at any AGA contest.

I've never had any rotala or HM... They aren't available locally.


----------



## Coco4Pr3z (May 28, 2009)

Tausendblatt said:


> Limnophila sessiliflora.
> 
> There is not a better easy stem plant. Besides something from the Egeria genus. Seriously. Limnophila sessiliflora is amazing. Its pretty, it looks nice always, and it opens and closes every day. H.M. allegedly isn't the easiest plant around though. But if you feel you can tackle such a plant, by all means! Get some HM. It is lovely and useful in aquascaping. Just look at any AGA contest.
> 
> I've never had any rotala or HM... They aren't available locally.


I've got a friend with some ambulia in his tank. I'm not sure if its asian or not, but at only 2 wpg its looks lovely with a pink color near the surface. Only thing is he says he's got to cut it once a week and his tiger barbs will get into and break it. And these white clouds did some number on a massive hornwort that was in the tank to help it cycle.

Anyways, as far as HM. I think I have the tank to do it, I just question my green thumb. I have also found to 2 new stores, (well new to me) one that stock a few different rotala species. They only had a few wilting stems of indica left that had a nice brown color . Said the last shipment went through some rough weather to get to the store. He also told me that tuesday they have new plants in. So I'm waiting.....


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

bratyboy2 said:


> well i have rotala corolata growing like weeds and i have clippings im willing to send you if u send me 6 bucks for shipping. im giving you the plants as a RAOK. pm if interested


What does RAOK stand for?

GOOD LUCK with your new background plants! Whichever ones you choose.


----------



## Coco4Pr3z (May 28, 2009)

Random Act Of Kindness? That's what I thought it stood for. Anyways, I went and picked up a few plants and moved around a few things in anticipation of these plants. I was told this moss was java moss but it looks very different then what I had in the tank. This one was very stringy and doesn't have that brown "root" system as the moss I first had in the tank. I wouldn't mind a second opinion. I also bought some ludwigia repens. I also got some Bacopa monnieri and green and bronze C. Wendtii. They however went into another tank. So here it is...


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

Verry nice


----------



## Coco4Pr3z (May 28, 2009)

I have a question about the ludwigia. Its close to the surface and I'm probably going to trim it during the next cleaning. I want to bunch the plant so it will fide the filter inlet. 

How low should I cut the stems?

Should I plant the cuttings in front or behind the cut stems? 

I want it to look clean behing the dw and not have the cut stems show but once it bunches up will it really matter?

Last. The micro sword is still not cleaning up from it algae. I'm starting to think about a replacement or maybe a clean open hill in front of the mellon sword. Advice?

Will post pics after. Thanks.


----------



## Coco4Pr3z (May 28, 2009)

New pics of the new layout. I pulled out the micro sword up front and planted the new rotala. I wanted a jungle look but I kinda like its cleaner look. I hope the background fills in nice and thick.



















new addition


----------



## Coco4Pr3z (May 28, 2009)

I trimmed it up a bit and moved some things around again. I also moved the white clouds back to their tank. I like it a lot more just think it needs some kind of foreground. Maybe small dark rocks with something filling in low between them. I don't know. Anyways, I thought I would put a few pics up. Any thought? One more thing. Thanks again bratyboy. The rotala looks amazing!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

wow its looking nice! how do u like the fast growth of the corolata? im still sending trimmings out here and there. grows like weeds for me lol

im glad your enjoying it

what is that moss to the left on the drift wood? i like the look of it the bottom one


----------



## Coco4Pr3z (May 28, 2009)

Its great. At first you couldn't see them when I planted it. But now I'm sure they'll pass the ludwiga next to it before the half way point in the tank. Once it settled in it shot up.

Both mosses I have in there I was sold as java moss at different times. I think the moss on top of the dw is tawain moss but I'm still not sure.

I've got a bunch of it in my tank upstairs. Wont mind sending you some. 

here's a close up of it.


----------



## Coco4Pr3z (May 28, 2009)

well over due updates. The tank is about 2 months late of a trimming and cleaning.


----------

